# Maiden Voyage - 301Bq



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

What a great trailer and floorplan! We spent the weekend at Dinosaur Valley State Park south of the DFW area. The trailer tows great, was easier than I expected to park in campsite, and set up was a breeze. After 4 years of setting up a pop up, being able to park the trailer, plug in and be done was GREAT! The rear bedroom id huge and the kids love the front bunks. Our next adventure will be an astronomy event in southwest Texas, followed by a trip to the Grand Canyon in November. Time to start planning trips for 2011!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations on the new outback and welcome to the family!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the new Outback. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!! I think you bought the BEST Outback on the market.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

congrats again....

enjoy the new rig. i am pretty depressed, as next weekend i will have to winterize our trailer.









next april will be our next trip....


----------

